# LUSH AFTER CHRISTMAS SALE 2013!



## marz81 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I am new to LUSH..and i've heard that there is an after christmas sale that gives us the option to mix and match items for b1g1 free. Gift sets are also included. I'm so excited to get stocked up!!! especially with their prices...this sale really saves us some big bucks!

  have you shopped the lush after chr. sale before?


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 23, 2013)

marz81 said:


> So I am new to LUSH..and i've heard that there is an after christmas sale that gives us the option to mix and match items for b1g1 free. Gift sets are also included. I'm so excited to get stocked up!!! especially with their prices...this sale really saves us some big bucks!
> 
> have you shopped the lush after chr. sale before?


  nope, but i want to try them.  Maybe with this sell i can buy something.

  Thanks for the info


----------



## marz81 (Dec 23, 2013)

yah definitely a great sale to be able to try new products.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the After Christmas sale! Most of the B1G1 is for the Christmas stuff and I love the Santa body scrub. But al the soaps are included too so its a great time to try those.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2013)

Is this in store and online?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 24, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Is this in store and online?


  both


----------



## marz81 (Dec 24, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Is this in store and online?


  Yup!!


----------



## DeadMonique (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't wait! I'll be waiting for an email and stalking their website until I get more news.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 24, 2013)

I called my local lush store and they told me nothing is official yet and to follow heir Facebook page. And it looks like some people did get their lush emails about the sale starting at 9 am of the 26th


----------



## DeadMonique (Dec 26, 2013)

Ordered my stuff   could have got two more bath bombs for free, didn't realize until now but oh well, I was trying to get punk couture too!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 26, 2013)

I decided to skip, things I wanted kept going OOS and I should probably save money anyways, lol.


----------



## loulouhex (Dec 26, 2013)

I snagged 90% of everything I wanted with some new and exciting products in the gift boxes. Yasssssss.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 26, 2013)

DeadMonique said:


> Ordered my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HAHA I was in the same dilemma!!! stayed up ALL damn night for MAC to launch..and wat do they do..launch at 8 am. ah! i wonder if my kids will let me sleep now. I ended up GOING to the lush store 20 mins away at 8:30am. I got 6 total bath bombs (3 free) and ton of gift sets. I'll post a picture of my haul in a bit. I ended up spending a total of $143 

  I wanted gift boxes with rub rub rub and buffy but unfortun. all was sold out.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 26, 2013)

My haul


----------



## loulouhex (Dec 26, 2013)

marz81 said:


> HAHA I was in the same dilemma!!! stayed up ALL damn night for MAC to launch..and wat do they do..launch at 8 am. ah! i wonder if my kids will let me sleep now. I ended up GOING to the lush store 20 mins away at 8:30am. I got 6 total bath bombs (3 free) and ton of gift sets. I'll post a picture of my haul in a bit. I ended up spending a total of $143   I wanted gift boxes with rub rub rub and buffy but unfortun. all was sold out.


  Yyyyep! I was all up in Lushusa dot com at 8:50 putting my Lush order together…but couldn't go for the still available gigantor gifts because I totes had to go for MAC's Punk Couture lippies. Totally psyched for what I snagged though.


----------



## DeadMonique (Dec 26, 2013)

Most of the things I got are going to friends. I'll be dissecting the boxes to make gift bags and keep what I want for myself. And I got two more Lord Of Misrules :eyelove: I wish it was perm!


----------



## loulouhex (Dec 27, 2013)

The UK site still has ballistics and a few gifty type things. If you keep the weight of your parcel u set a certain weight, shipping is £5.95-£7.95 and you can review shipping costs at checkout before you commit. I snagged 2 Golden wonders, 2 So whites, 2 Bombardinos, a Father Christmas ballistic and a Mr. Frosty gift set with a Cinders, a Big Blue and a Blue Skies BB…and all that was within the limit for inexpensive shipping. I tried adding just 1 more ballistic and it changed to be £29 lulllllz...took that 1 out the shopping cart right quick.


----------



## DeadMonique (Dec 27, 2013)

After reading this I went to the lush uk site and filled up my cart. Decided not to order, though. :shock: I can't justify it right now.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 28, 2013)

I did the same thing! Haha I was not going to pay $30 in shipping. Beats the whole purpose of a discount.


----------



## loulouhex (Jan 6, 2014)

My Lush NA orders arrived…my room smells so good.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 6, 2014)

loulouhex said:


> My Lush NA orders arrived…my room smells so good.


Looks nice


----------



## illestVee (Jan 12, 2014)

loulouhex said:


> My Lush NA orders arrived…my room smells so good.


  Now I want to go shopping!


----------

